# E-liquid Project Straw dogs 100ml 3mg



## Rebel (20/10/15)

Hi @KieranD 

Please advise when this will be in stock.


Thanks


----------



## KieranD (20/10/15)

@Rebel we will be stocked early next week  
Just completing the steep


----------

